# Old is the New New



## GarethS (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks to @hamid for passing on his 2004 Gaggia Classic at a very reasonable price.

A little light buffing and she sheds her 15 years.









All looks good internally and almost no signs of scaling









so once primed I go straight for the first shot:









None too shabbly...


----------



## hamid (Oct 26, 2018)

your welcome gareth hope you enjoy the gaggia as i did


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

GarethS said:


> Thanks to @hamid for passing on his 2004 Gaggia Classic at a very reasonable price.
> 
> so once primed I go straight for the first shot:
> 
> View attachment 38502


Nice looking Classic....

Errrrr is that ONE shot? How much is that?

ie It looks like a lot to me.... the amount in each glass looks pretty large..

(Might be perspective - I haven't been near a classic for a while)

Certainly got a fair amount of crema though!


----------



## GarethS (Dec 31, 2018)

The glasses are actually vodka shot glasses - each take about 35 to 40ml (c 1floz) each.

I was dialling in my grinder in a double basket with about 14g of grind.

At the time I only had the standard twin spout PF so the two small glasses seemed to be the best way to catch the shot with the benefit of a great view of the crema given the limited height between the generous drip tray and the spouts on the Classic

I've since bought a bottomless PF from Happy Donkey which gives much more room

Getting some lovely crema cones off of that - I'll try to remember to snap and post a pic!

Currently the Classic is completely unmodified and producing some great shots so I'm in no rush to adjust OPV down to 9bar

Unless anyone wants to persuade me it is worth the adjustment!

G


----------

